# Ou trouver le ProDOS a telecherger? pour Apple//e



## flotow (22 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,
on m'a donné un apple//e, mais les lecteurs de disquettes (5.1/4) semblent mort, ou alors, les disquettes sont mortes. Ou puis je trouver le ProDOS, et comment le mettre en 800K, sur des disquette 3.1/2? Bien evidement les 2 lecteurs 3.1/2 sont compatibles 800K.
J'ai les disquettes en 800K, les lecteurs 800K, et les connexions adequats pour brancher sur ma carte d'extension de disquette. Il ne manque juste que le systeme ProDOS, (ou mieu, mais compatible Apple//e)
Merci,
PAm
P.S: j'ai trouvé en telechargement P2P des ProDOS en un seul fichier de 140K (ca me parrait peu...) l'extension associée est .dsk es ce le bon format? es ce que la taille est la bonne?
merci!


----------



## Langellier (23 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour
Ne connaissant rien au système prodos, 
à tout hasard j'ai trouvé le prodos pour apple IIGS, je suppose que ce n'est pas compatible avec apple IIe ?
ici


----------



## flotow (23 Décembre 2004)

Merci, je vien de trouver mon bonheur!!! J'ai vu votre site a propos de votre musée!!! (d'ailleur c'est grace a vous que j'ai refait des disquette au format ProDOS!)

Par contre je n'arrive pas a frabriquer de disquette de 400K! Comment faire? j'arrive pour 800K avec la technique decrite sur votre site, mais 400K, ca ne marche pas!
J'obture le 2nd trou, et le met dans le lecteur de disquette... faut il un tres vieu mac(du type SE pour arriver a 400K, car avec mon 5500/225, je n'ai que Macintosh, 800K, DOS, 780K, ProDOS, 800K) D'ailleurs la 13° ligne est ma ligne! et la suivante explique clairement que c'est le systeme de 1988!


----------



## flotow (23 Décembre 2004)

Merciiiii!!!
Je viens de fabriquer ma disquette de ProDOS (apparement 3.2). Ca a ete laborieux, mais ca a marcher!
Je vais remonter l'Apple//e, et prendre des photos si ca marche!!!
Reste encore a monter les lecteurs de disquettes 3.1/2 sur l'Apple//e! (ca ne devrait pas etre le plus dur, puisque les connexions sont identiques(en apparence) et le lecteur 3.1/2 lit le 400K et le 800K.
Suite de mes aventures dans pas si longtemps!
Reste maintenant a savoir comment passer toutes les disquettes de programme sous 3.1/2!!!(un lecteur 5.1/4 en SCSI, puis on fait une image, puis on recopie le tout sur disquettes formatées 800K??)
Si quelqu'un sait ou trouver un lecteur 5.1/4, ou est pret a me le preter, je suis partant!
Merci,
PAm


----------



## Langellier (23 Décembre 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je n'arrive pas a frabriquer de disquette de 400K! Comment faire? j'arrive pour 800K avec la technique decrite sur votre site, mais 400K, ca ne marche pas!
> J'obture le 2nd trou, et le met dans le lecteur de disquette... faut il un tres vieu mac(du type SE pour arriver a 400K, car avec mon 5500/225, je n'ai que Macintosh, 800K, DOS, 780K, ProDOS, 800K)


Effectivement, pour fabriquer une disquette 400 Ko il faut un vieux mac : SE, classic ou encore LC. Ce dernier sait lire et formater toutes les disquettes  : 1,4Mo, 800, 400 Ko et même les disquettes DOS, grâce au tdb exchange PC-Mac : 
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/bernard.langellier/info/disk400.htm
Je ne sais plus si les LC savent formater les disquettes proDos, je vais vérifier.
Je pense que la compatibilité des macs envers les disquettes 400 Ko s'arrête avec les PPC.

Je suis intéressé par l'évolution de de votre remise en état apple II, car je ne désespère pas d'en trouver un un jour.


----------



## flotow (23 Décembre 2004)

Pour 'Apple//e, meme si c'ets une tres belle machine(machine qui a donnée l'informatique d'aujourd'hui), je n'etait pas pret a debourser 50. Et a mon grand hasard, j'ai trouvé une annonce sur TribuMac d'une personne qui le donnai!(par contre elle ne s'engageait pas a ce qu'il marche, mais la derniere fois qu'elle la allumée, elle marchait!! (c'etait il y a plus de 5 ans m'a t'il dit!)

Par contre, c'est que soit les Disk][ sont mort, soit ce sont les disquettes, demagnetisées! Je pense a la 2nde solution... mais ou trouver des disquettes pouvant etre formatées et reutilisée?? Il me faut aussi une machine compatible sachant reconnaitre les 5.1/4. En fait le LC(je l'ai pris car il a 2Slot pour disquette, et de toute facon, il est ouvert, machine de test hardware momentanement!
Je pense prendre des photos de mes reparations... Les lecteurs 3.1/2 montés sur l'Apple//e, (les cables de connections sont les meme!) enclanchent une procedure d'ejection permanante, dons impossble d'inserer la disquette 3.1/2 en 800K contenant le ProDOS! En tout cas, j'ai deja le systeme, c'est deja ca!
Si le lecteur 5.1/4 est braché sur le LC, syst 7 ne le reconnai pas!, il raconte que le disque inseré n'est pas un format lisible "voulez vous formater ce disque?"!
Je possede un SE, je pense le ressortir pour pouvoir peut etre lire les disquette 5.1/4 en montant le Disk][ sur le SEQ (es ce qu'il va le lire?) pourquoi les lecteur 5.1/4 ne sont pas reconnu? probleme de carte mere non compatible ou probleme de systeme?
J'ai demonté precautionneusement le Disk ][, et tout est en parfait etat, donc, il me reste plus qu'a trouver des disquette 5.1/4 pouvant etre formaté! Avec vous avec votre projet ATIC, des lecteurs compatible pour fabriquer une disquette a parti de l'image disuqe fourni par Apple??
Je peux vous fournir les disquettes, les fichiers, les logiciels a utiliser, mais reste a savoir si vous posseder un systeme acceptant les lecteur 5.1/4, qui me formaterai ma diquette en 800K(oui, le ProDOS, je crois prend 800K, enfin je croit!)
L'apple// gere le 400K et le 800K ou juste le 400?
Comment savoir si le Basic integré est encore present?(enfin, si la puce chargée de le garder n'est pas morte!)??
Apparement, certaine personne ont du recharger le systeme via Cable NULL... etc, une manip bien compliquée!
Si vous avez des idées, elles sont les bienvenues!
Merci pour votre aide!
PAm
P.S: comment savoir si le lecteur Disk][ est encore en etat de marche?


----------



## Langellier (23 Décembre 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> Je peux vous fournir les disquettes, les fichiers, les logiciels a utiliser, mais reste a savoir si vous posseder un systeme acceptant les lecteur 5.1/4, qui me formaterai ma diquette en 800K(oui, le ProDOS, je crois prend 800K, enfin je croit!)
> L'apple// gere le 400K et le 800K ou juste le 400?
> Si vous avez des idées, elles sont les bienvenues!
> Merci pour votre aide!
> PAm


J'avais, il y a de cela quelque temps, téléchargé prodos, pour le jour où j'aurais un apple Ii, ou pour dépanner quelqu'un. J'ai fait les disquettes 400 ou 800 Ko (je ne sais plus) correspondantes.
Je n'ai jamais vu fonctionner prodos et apple II et ignore tout.
Voici une copie d'écran des fichiers binaires téléchargés :


----------



## flotow (23 Décembre 2004)

Vous rappelez vous ou vous aviez telecharger tout ces fichiers? Avez vous un lecteur 5.1/4? Car dans ca cas, hop, une lettre, et j'ai mon systeme sur 5.1/4! Connaissez vous un endroit ou des lecteurs 5.1/4 seraient compatibles?
Merci,
PAm
P.S: ils pesent combien chaque fichier, les fichiers se terminant par .sea?


----------



## flotow (23 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

voici les disquettes qui m'ont ete données avec l'Apple//e, et qui concernent le systeme.
-DOS 3.3, Systeme Master
-ProDOS User's Disk
-System ProDOS pour Apple//e
-Applesoft Sampler
-System DOS 3.3
Il y a donc des disquettes avec un systeme DOS, et d'autres contenant un systeme ProDOS. les dux systemes sont differents, mais je les ai tous essayés, et aucun n'est lisibles par le 2 lecteurs. Je changent les lecteurs de "Drive", et ca donne toujours la meme chose. Je ne sais donc pas si c'est les lecteurs ou les disquettes qui ont un problemes...
Si vos lumieres pouvaient m'eclairer!
Merci,
PAm


----------



## Langellier (23 Décembre 2004)

Les fichiers ci-dessus viennent de :
http://www.info.apple.com/support/oldersoftwarelist.html
lien signalé plus haut.
Mais ce sont des fichiers binaires pour créer a priori des disquette 3,5 pouces de 800Ko (DD) pour apple II GS.
Ce même lien propose aussi des fichiers pour apple IIe et je pense que ce sont ceux-là que vous avez.
Créer des disquettes bootables est parfois difficiles quand on le fait avec un autre système. C'est pour cela que j'ai des doutes sur l'efficacité de mes disquettes (formatées Prodos, mais créées sur mac 68k).
Par contre je pense avoir compris que les fichiers binaires sont inaltérés pour le transfert d'une plateforme à une autre.
Je n'ai hélas ni disquettes, ni lecteur 5,25 pouces., mes mac plus et SE ont des lecteurs 3,5 p - 800Ko.
Pour la descriptions des modèles apple et mac :
http://www.histoire-apple.com/
Hélas, il n'y a aucune précision pour le lecteur d'apple IIe.


----------



## Langellier (28 Février 2005)

Bonjour

On vient de me prêter un Apple II GS pour le remettre en marche. J'en ai profité pour tester mes disquettes syst 6.0.1 ProDos (copie d'écran ci-dessus). ET ELLES MARCHENT !!!   
J'ai utilisé un lecteur externe de disquettes 3 pouces 1/2  800 Ko. Le même que celui qu'on utilise avec les mac plus.

J'en profite pour demander par curiosité quel est le prix de cette machine (UC).
J'aurais aimé faire une copie d'écran pour la mettre dans le site ci-dessous (ATIC), mais je ne sais pas comment faire et comment ensuite la transférer sur un mac ou un PC.


----------



## Langellier (13 Avril 2005)

Voilà, ça y est j'ai acheté le appleII GS pour 100 euros, avec un lecteur 3 pouces 1/2 et un lecteur 5 pouces 1/4. Par contre je ne sais rien faire avec. Je suis donc à la recherche d'un expert en apple II et proDos pour m'aider. J'offre une visite gratuite du musée à qui viendra m'aider !!


----------



## flotow (14 Avril 2005)

pourquoi, c'est payant le musée?bon, et bien, je suis toujours avec mon Apple //...


----------



## Langellier (14 Avril 2005)

Le musée est gratuit !!

J'en profite pour demander d'autres renseignements :

Y a-til d'autres systèmes que proDos 6.0.1 pour un apple II GS ?
J'ai mis en cascade 2 lecteurs 5,25 pouces et 3,5. Cela est apparemment cause de plantage. 
J'ai réussi à formater des disquettes correspondantes.
Logiciels : Je voudrais un traitement de texte par ex. pour Apple II GS...

Merci.


----------



## Bernard53 (14 Avril 2005)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> Logiciels : Je voudrais un traitement de texte par ex. pour Apple II GS...
> 
> Merci.


AppleWorks a d'abord existé sur Apple II, peut-être qu'une recherche avec Google ou autre ...

Salutations


----------



## brancat (15 Avril 2005)

Une mine de renseignements sur l'Apple II GS ici:
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/arnaud.brossard/accessoires/home.htm

et une mine de programmes ici:
http://www.whatisthe2gs.apple2.org.za/the_ring/disclaimer.html#top


----------



## Langellier (15 Avril 2005)

Merci, pour ces liens... de quoi m'initier à apple II GS...


----------



## brancat (16 Avril 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> voici les disquettes qui m'ont ete données avec l'Apple//e, et qui concernent le systeme.
> -DOS 3.3, Systeme Master
> ...




Je peux t'envoyer des disquettes 5.25 pleines et vierges pour que tu vérifies tes lecteurs. Il me faudrait une adresse postale ou mail.


----------



## flotow (16 Avril 2005)

merci brancat, je te fais parvenir mon adresse postale par MP.
Autrement, possede tu un Apple//? Danas ce cas tu possederai les disquettes systemes?


----------



## brancat (17 Avril 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> merci brancat, je te fais parvenir mon adresse postale par MP.
> Autrement, possede tu un Apple//? Danas ce cas tu possederai les disquettes systemes?



J'ai un apple II C et un Apple II GS. J'ai eu dans le temps un Apple II e. Je dois avoir les disques système. Je te les mettrai dans le lot. 
PS: je cherche un Apple II e !
Au fait, qu'est ce que c'est "MP"?


----------



## roro (17 Avril 2005)

brancat a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, qu'est ce que c'est "MP"?



Message privé du forum


----------



## flotow (18 Avril 2005)

J'ai eu mon Apple//e gratis, et je n'ai pas recuperer le ProDOS...en tout cas merci!


----------



## brancat (24 Avril 2005)

As-tu reçu les diques? Où en est le problème de lecteurs?


----------



## flotow (7 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir!,
je suis dans la patrie d Apple, et je n ai donc pas le //e sous la main, je pense le tester dans une semaine. Compte rendu et photos... si possible :sick:
Voila,
en tout cas le paquet est arrive en bon etat, et les disquettes aussi!


----------



## bapts (8 Mai 2005)

Hé hé... tout ça me donne envie de trouver un petit mètre carré pour brancher et tester l'apple IIe que mon frérot m'a déniché pour mon anniversaire... 

Dès que j'ai le temps de brancher le tout, je vous en cause 3 mots.


----------



## flotow (12 Mai 2005)

puis tu le donne?


----------



## kertruc (8 Octobre 2005)

brancat a dit:
			
		

> PS: je cherche un Apple II e !



J'en ai un, avec un "duodisk" double lecteur de 5"1/4


----------



## ROB 59 (9 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour

Comme applis il y a aussi GS write et GS paint


----------



## Yakamya (30 Octobre 2005)

on peut voir les photos ?
ciao


----------



## flotow (7 Janvier 2007)

Vous me croirez jamais, je fais un - petit - up sur ce sujet 
Je viens de recuperer un 2° Apple //e (de 1982 celui-la, contre 1984 pour l'autre  )
Equipemenent sensiblement identique
mais voila, gros probleme, je demarre avec le ProDos 3.3 dans le lecteur (sur le Disk 1), et j'ai Apple //e a l'ecran, et la, il ne fait rien. je fais, je crois, control+reset, et la, j'ai §, et un prompt et la, je bloque! par une manip, je ne sais plus comment, j'avais reussi a avoir *, qui est une invite en mode moniteur (je crois). Probleme, §, c'est une invit de rien du tout, sachant que les trois entrées possibles, c'est > ] ou *, et moi, j'ai §.
Alors, une manip? ma carte controlleur des "disk ][" est sur le slot 6, j'ai donc essayé PR#6 (comme dans la doc du ProDos, mais je ne sais pas faire le # (et j'ai cherché pourtant !)
Sinon, quand j'ai reussi a avoir mon * (une seule fois), j'ai essayé CS00G probleme, il fallait apparement mettre C600G et comme je n'ai pas reussi a obtenir a nouveau cet *, je n'ai pas pu continuer.
Merci de vos reponses


----------



## Bernard53 (8 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ... Probleme, §, c'est une invit de rien du tout, sachant que les trois entrées possibles, c'est > ] ou *, et moi, j'ai §.


Si, si le § est l'équivalent en clavier français du ] du clavier US. C'est le prompt (caractère d'invite) du Basic AppleSoft.


Tucpasquic a dit:


> Alors, une manip? ma carte controlleur des "disk ][" est sur le slot 6, j'ai donc essayé PR#6 (comme dans la doc du ProDos, mais je ne sais pas faire le # (et j'ai cherché pourtant !)


Il faut donc faire PR£6 en clavier français.


Tucpasquic a dit:


> Sinon, quand j'ai reussi a avoir mon * (une seule fois), j'ai essayé CS00G probleme, il fallait apparement mettre C600G et comme je n'ai pas reussi a obtenir a nouveau cet *, je n'ai pas pu continuer.
> Merci de vos reponses


CALL -151 vous fait rentrer en mode Moniteur dont le prompt est effectivement *

Vieux souvenirs 

Salutations.


----------



## flotow (8 Janvier 2007)

Merci 
J'essaye ca au plus tôt (le petit dernier n'est pas encore rangé/nettoyé )
en esperant que cela fonctionne!
Sinon, l'Apple //e (de 82), il etait capable de booter sur un disque? ou il fallait lui demander? (car mon lecteur fait du bruit, mais ne charge rien


----------



## Bernard53 (8 Janvier 2007)

Booter sur un disque dur externe ?
Sûrement pas tout seul, il y a bien eu un disque dur externe fait par Apple mais je ne sais pas s'il était possible de démarrer dessus sans rien d'autre. S'il était possible de démarrer dessus je pense qu'il fallait qu'il y ait une carte installée dans un des slots (4 ou 5). Les slots 1 et 2 étant réservés modem/imprimante, le 3 pour la carte 80 colonnes et le 6 pour les lecteurs de disquettes.
Ce n'est qu'un avis, je ne veux rien affirmer.


----------



## claude72 (9 Janvier 2007)

Si ma mémoire est bonne, l'Apple IIe, comme beaucoup d'ordinateur de cette génération, "boote" sur un système qui est dans sa ROM interne
Il n'a besoin d'une disquette dans le lecteur que pour charger le DOS (le Disk Operating System), c'est à dire le logiciel qui lui permet de reconnaître et d'utiliser le ou les lecteur-s de disquette.
Mais si tes lecteurs de disquettes ne fonctionnent pas, tu peux utiliser un magnétophone à cassette pour sauvegarder et recharger ton logiciel ou taper toutes les lignes de Basic du logiciel à chaque utilisation !

Toujours si ma mémoire est bonne, les slots n'étaient pas réservés à tel ou tel périphérique, mais il était d'usage d'utiliser le 6 pour la carte contrôleur de disquette, le 3 pour la carte 80 colonnes, le 1 pour le modem, etc. (il me semble cependant que la carte Chat Mauve utilisait un 2e connecteur aligné avec le n°3, donc seul "l'emplacement" n°3 pouvait physiquement l'accueillir).
Quant à l'imprimante, comme il fallait lui envoyer les donnée par un "Print #n" où "n" est le numéro du slot de sa carte contrôleur, n'importe lequel pouvait donc être utilisé


En ce qui concerne les lecteurs de disquette 5"1/4, ceux que j'ai (qui ne sont pas des Apple, mais c'est pareil sur les vrais lecteurs Apple) utilisent une courroie plate en caoutchouc pour transmettre le mouvement du moteur au système qui entraine la rotation de la disquette, et ces courroies plates ont la facheuse habitude de ramollir avec le temps, voire même de se liquéfier et donc ne remplissent plus leur rôle : il suffit d'ouvrir le lecteur, d'enlever la courroie ramollie (ou les petites gouttes de caoutchouc pâteux), de nettoyer les poulies au trichloréthylène, de remettre une courroie neuve, achetée chez un dépanneur radio/télé conciliant et ça repart (ce genre de courroie plate est utilisée notament dans les platines tourne-disque je sais, ce n'est pas jeune non-plus).


Et pour finir, il me semble qu'il y avait un disque-dur de 5 Mo vendu pour l'Apple II, j'en ai entendu parler, mais je n'en ai jamais vu (c'était d'un prix carrément inabordable pour un particulier !!!).
À moins que je fasse une confusion avec le disque "Profile" ???   

http://www.apple-collection.com/HTMpasse/Profile.htm

(pour ceux qui ne se rappellent pas, en 1982 le SMIG était aux environs de 2800 F, donc les 27000 F annoncés représentaient presque 10 mois de salaire d'un SMIGard)


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> Si ma mémoire est bonne, l'Apple IIe, comme beaucoup d'ordinateur de cette génération, "boote" sur un système qui est dans sa ROM interne
> Il n'a besoin d'une disquette dans le lecteur que pour charger le DOS (le Disk Operating System), c'est à dire le logiciel qui lui permet de reconnaître et d'utiliser le ou les lecteur-s de disquette



Je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas eu d'Apple II, mais sur cette page, Apple met à disposition ce qui ressemble furieusement à des systèmes pour Apple II.


----------



## claude72 (9 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Apple met à disposition ce qui ressemble furieusement à des systèmes pour Apple II.


Oui, pour Apple II*GS* rien à voir avec un II*e*


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> *Je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas eu d'Apple II*, mais sur cette page, Apple met à disposition ce qui ressemble furieusement à des systèmes pour Apple II.





claude72 a dit:


> Oui, pour Apple II*GS* rien à voir avec un II*e*



J'avais précisé, hein !


----------



## claude72 (9 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'avais précisé, hein !


Pas de problème ! 


Comme tu peux voir ici :
http://oldcomputers.net/appleiigs.html
le II GS avait un OS qui ressemblait au Mac (il est d'ailleurs postérieur au Mac, puisqu'apparu en 1986)


----------



## flotow (9 Janvier 2007)

je ne connaissait pas ce GUI OS 
Sinon, on remarque que la carte du IIGS c'est pas du tout le meme proced&#233; de fabrication. Autant sur le //e, les composants sont gros, autant sur le IIGS, ca commence a se miniaturiser 
Sinon, je n'ai pas reussi a demarrer mon Apple //e (le dernier, de 82), la commande PR&#163;6 fonctionne et active le Disk][ 1, mais ca mouline, et ca donne rien (j'ai laiss&#233; tourner un peu)
Qui a une id&#233;e de la dur&#233;e du boot (ProDos 3.3) a partir du Disk][ (si on considere qu'il fonctionne&#8230; ce qui a mon avis, n'est pas le cas  )


----------



## Bernard53 (9 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ...
> Sinon, je n'ai pas reussi a demarrer mon Apple //e (le dernier, de 82), la commande PR£6 fonctionne et active le Disk][ 1, mais ca mouline, et ca donne rien (j'ai laissé tourner un peu)
> Qui a une idée de la durée du boot (ProDos 3.3) a partir du Disk][ (si on considere qu'il fonctionne ce qui a mon avis, n'est pas le cas  )


Pour autant que je m'en souvienne ça devait durer moins de 2 minutes  (peut-être même moins d'une minute) avec une disquette 5"1/4 que ce soit avec DOS 3.3 ou ProDOS.

Comme le suggère claude72 il va peut-être falloir sortir les outils pour vérifier l'intérieur du mécanisme d'entraînement du lecteur :rose:

Salutations.


----------



## flotow (10 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir,
j'ai demonté succintement un des deux lecteurs. Cela n'a pas vraiment pris la poussiere. Je suis arrivé a la courroie, (sous un bloc de metal gris) Au touché (leger ) elle parrait souple, et le dessous (partie qui sert a entrainer) parrait legerement rugueuse.
Je vais voir ce que je peux faire pour eux  (d'abord un , puis le second , si le premier fonctionne correctement :mouais: )


----------

